# Pork tails!



## kelii (Aug 18, 2012)

Today we moved forward onto pork. He got 2 tails as an afternoon snack, and had some squishy poo several hours later. Yay, for introducing new proteins!


----------



## doggoblin (Jun 6, 2011)

Pork tails are great. Our dogs love them, in fact ours are getting them tomorrow.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

My dogs have been on raw for almost a year and they still have issues with pork. Lola had a hunk of boneless pork butt tonight and I won't be surprised if her poop is off tomorrow.


----------



## kelii (Aug 18, 2012)

He was very surprised by how bony they were, and it took him a while to get the hang of crunching through them. I think next time I'll try them frozen for better teeth cleaning power. I'm still trying to get the last spots of brown off his teeth.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

kelii said:


> He was very surprised by how bony they were, and it took him a while to get the hang of crunching through them. I think next time I'll try them frozen for better teeth cleaning power. I'm still trying to get the last spots of brown off his teeth.


Tux has been on raw for about 14 months, and he still has some brown spots on his teeth. I have heard though that there is a difference between discoloration, and actual plaque. I think his brown spots are moreso due to discoloration. He just saw his holistic vet last week, and she said his teeth looked great.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Where do you guys get pork tails from? My dogs get soft poop from pork also and some really bad gas, but I just give them smaller amounts mixed with other protiens.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I find them at my local grocer on occassion. Along with pork trotters, which are super boney.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

what are trotters? I see lamb trotters on occasion, but my Babs is not big on alot of bones, she never liked marrow bones


----------



## kelii (Aug 18, 2012)

I got them from the grocery store. I could have gotten hocks too, but they looked more like a choking hazard.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a pack of split pork trotters and I have held off because they seem kind of fatty too. Lola seems to have done fine having a pork only dinner. No gas and poop was normal this morning. Tonight Buster will get pork with his liver. I really want to get them used to pork so they can have more variety.


----------



## kelii (Aug 18, 2012)

at 5 this morning my boy puked up a sharp chunk of bone and a few shards. Should I be worried or feed as normal?


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

kelii said:


> He was very surprised by how bony they were, and it took him a while to get the hang of crunching through them. I think next time I'll try them frozen for better teeth cleaning power. I'm still trying to get the last spots of brown off his teeth.


My girls have been getting excellent results with frozen. They get all of their meals frozen now, in fact. Last night they were wanting a treat/late night snack when I got home from work. I found a small baggy of cut up beef trim that had not frozen all together in one lump, but rather, the pieces were all separate. (Perfect for treats!) So I doled out this baggy of frozen beef tidbits, and as I watched them eat them, I noticed they were crunching down with their back teeth -- with gusto, lol-- exactly the way we do when we crunch down on an ice cube! Of course I found it fascinating, and I'm noticing even their back teeth no longer have any sort of discoloration or plaque left. I'm going to be posting before and after pics of my girls' teeth in the "teeth" thread pretty soon, haha. And my girls have only been getting raw now since the beginning of October!


----------

